# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή >  Κεφαλή Laser για PS2

## MHTSOS

Το PS2 του κολητού μου είχε μια στενή επαφή τρίτου τύπου με το πάτωμα   :Confused:   και από τότε δεν διαβάζει DVD. Κατά περίεργο τρόπο διαωάζει AUDIO CD μια χαρά. Αν αλλάξω την κεφαλή πρέπει να την καλυμπράρω με παλμογράφο ή απλά την κουμπώνω και τελείωσα?  :Cool:

----------


## Kimberley

Και που θα βρεις καινουργια κεφαλη?

----------


## leosedf

Καινούριες κεφαλές υπάρχουν για ΟΛΑ τα PS2. 
MHTSOS δοκίμασε να δείς αν όλα είναι στη θέση τους και μετά μάλλον θα θέλει ρύθμιση.
Μπορείς να το κάνεις με τον παλιό καλό τρόπο του ρυθμισε-δοκίμαζε η με παλμογράφο.
Εχει δυο τρίμμερ ενα για CD και ένα για DVD, εσύ ενοείται χρειάζεσαι το DVD, (δεν θυμάμαι ποιά ακριβώς αντίσταση πρέπει να έχει)
Πάντως είναι περίπλοκη ρύθμιση και θέλει πολύ απαλές κινήσεις.

http://www.megagames.com/ps2/files/ps2laser-pdf.zip
http://www.megagames.com/ps2/files/nlaseradj.zip
αυτα τα δυό θα σε βοηθήσουν


----------------------edit-----------------------

oops τώρα είδα οτι είναι παλιό topic, τέσπα ολο και κάποιον θα βοηθήσει   :Hammer:   :Boo hoo!:

----------


## Tekkenman

Εμένα δεν διαβάζει CD, πως πρέπει να το ρυθμίσω? Πόσα ΟΜ?

----------


## JOUN

Δεν κανεις τιποτα με το να προσπαθεις να το ρυθμισεις.Απλως αλλαξε την κεφαλη(ειναι παμφθηνη πλεον) και καθαρισες.

----------


## betacord85

ελεος!!!!δωστε 80ευρο και παρτε καινουριο

----------


## Thodoris

Καλησπέρα.
Στο site, στις ''ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΕΣ'' έχει tutorial για το πώς θα ρυθμίσεις το PS.

----------


## Tekkenman

Στις κατασκευές δεν λέει πόσα ΟΜ πρέπει να είναι για να παίζει CD. Και πριν βάλω τσιπάκι έπαιζε κανονικά τα γνήσια CD του PS1. Τώρα δεν παίζει κανένα CD. Και κάτι άλλο, αν δεν παίζει DVD DL τότε φταίει πάλι το laser? ή το τσιπάκι?

----------


## betacord85

τι καθεσαι και ασχολισε?????10 ατομα σου λενε τοσες μερες οτι δεν αξιζει να αλλαξεις κεφαλη γιατι με τα ιδια λεφτα παιρνεις καινουριο και εσυ προσπαθεις να ρυθμισεις το focus με το χερι.......σακη κανε κανα σχολιο στην συζητηση

----------


## Tekkenman

JOUN

Όταν λες παμφθηνη, δηλαδή πόσο?

betacord85

Το forum είναι για να βοηθάει. Δώσε μου 80 ευρώ να πάω να αγοράσω καινούργια κεφαλή

----------


## JOUN

Τοσο  ............................

----------


## east electronics

φιλε μπαμπη ελπιζω να εισαι καλα ... Και οταν ερθεις απο το χωριο μου εχει  μπυρες  .....κιβωτια ολοκληρα με τον αναλογο μεζε !!!

----------

